# Curtis 168V Controller



## Bald Eagle (Aug 21, 2013)

I have an application where I need north of 75kW but only for short bursts of under a minute with time to cool between cycles. My read of the AC-7X motors is that they are not magnetically limited and could provide this output level if they were driven by a more powerful controller. Has anyone heard any scuttlebut of Curtis developing a higher voltage controller. I would prefer a higher voltage to a higher current because I would like to use commodity lead-acid for the batteries and getting higher currents without too much sag is an issue. Using more batteries in series would be preferable.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Check out HPEVS Curtis has a new controller out 144 volt..

http://www.hpevs.com/curtis-144V-controller.htm


----------



## Bald Eagle (Aug 21, 2013)

I know of the new 144V controller but I have an application that requires more power than it can support at 144V/500A. I was wondering if anyone has heard of any indications of development of higher power inverters by Curtis. This could be higher current but I would prefer higher voltage for the battery system I am considering.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It was a push to get Curtis to even agree to 144V. Right now there are no plans to do a higher voltage controller that I know of. Even then, I suspect the controller size will increase, along with the price.

If you want something higher voltage, look into the Sevcon Gen4 Size 8/10 and GpAC series controllers. After that, start looking into Rinehart and Brusa controllers.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Aug 21, 2013)

Frodus,

Thank you for the pointers to Sevcon. Do you have any idea of budgetary pricing for any of these GpAC or Gen4 units.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

No, I do not sell them, so I have no clue. Maybe contact them and ask for a distributor. They may only sell OEM level for those systems at Sevcon.


----------

